

Advanced bit manipulation-fu - ks
http://realtimecollisiondetection.net/blog/?p=78

======
apu
For those who just want quick and efficient solutions to lots of bit-hacking
problems (rather than try to become a bit-guru yourself):
<http://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html>

